# Party Game - Toe Tag Lotto



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

This year we'll be playing Toe Tag Lotto. Its essentially a free raffle that will be drawn about 5 times during the night for a small prize. Guests will draw 4 cards on arrival to the party and I have a second batch of Toe Tags identical to theirs only printed on paper and scrunched up to be drawn out raffle-style.

I have included links to the Word and PDF files for the toe tags if anyone is interested to use them.


















http://merriyank.com/Halloween/2013/Toe_Tag_Lotto_Cards.pdf

http://merriyank.com/Halloween/2013/Toe_Tag_Lotto_Cards.docx


----------

